# disassembling a single hung window



## bwildered (Jun 27, 2010)

I have one in the garage, and it collects all kinds of dead insects. I would like to clean it from time to time, but cannot get at the inside of the frame and bristle like weather stripping. I can figure out the sliders in the basement, but the vinyl single hung in ther garage has me stumped. It seems to have springs on either side of the slider. Assistance is appreciated.

Bwild......


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 27, 2010)

Is this window suppose to be a "tilt" window? If so, there should be little latches at the top of the window that you push to tilt the window.

,,,and welcome to House Repair Talk.


----------



## GregC (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi, if it is a SINGLE hung, then the top sash if fixed and cannot be removed. If this is a recent vinyl window, then the bottom sash should either tilt out and down, then lifting one side up will allow you to remove it completely. If it is a older wood window then you have to remove the wood stops around the sash to remove the bottom sash. Hope this helps.


----------

